# What nocturnal creature makes this sound?



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 19, 2012)

For the last week or two, I hear this guy making sounds every 5 or 10 minutes. He's out in the woods somewhere, and he's either very loud or very close. Either way, I can't seem to do the right sort of Google searching to figure out what he is. 

I caught him twice with my ipad - there's a good bit of static, but I managed to pick it up pretty well anyway:

http://soundcloud.com/adam-of-angels/night-animal-wav


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

The Link doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 19, 2012)

It was set to private. Go ahead - I fixed it.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah ok, it works now. Well I live in an area with a lot of woods and I've heard a lot of strange nocturnal creatures, and from my expert opinion, I'd say it's most likely a pack of prostitutes fighting over a crack pipe.

Mystery solved. You're welcome.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 19, 2012)

Had me reading until the very end too.


----------



## sojorel (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like a peacock to me:


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 19, 2012)

some kind of bird but thats all i know


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 19, 2012)

Dude, it sounds a lot like that peacock, but why would it be hanging out in the same spot night after night, only making noise at night?


----------



## MetalGravy (Apr 19, 2012)

Wild peacocks? In PA?


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 19, 2012)

I was camping in the Alleghenies with some friends a few years ago and in the black of night we heard this sound that I can only describe as an orangutan. I can still hear it in my head.

There's some weird shit in this state.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 20, 2012)

Come on, guys, are you suggesting that it was a pack of *peacocks* fighting over a crack pipe? Now you're just being ridiculous.






400th post...this has gotta be the worst milestone post ever


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 20, 2012)

ok not even kidding, now I just heard a sound outside that was really similar to that. That was fucking weird. Now I'm curious as to what that was too.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 20, 2012)

while looking at birds found in pennsylvania, i found this creepy sounding bird. i dont mean creepy like a loon (eerily beautiful), but like an insane man running after you:


the search for 'glossy ibis' constantly has peacocks popping up. i cant seem to find the call for that bird, so MAYBE its that? i'm assuming its a larger bird, like maybe a haren or something, but i could be wrong.


EDIT: second thought, the harens grunt, so its not them. maybe a Red-shouldered Hawk Voice?

this link may help even though it has thousands of birds found in PA
http://www.whatbird.com/browse/objs/All/birds_na_147/38/Location/6514/Pennsylvania


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 20, 2012)

What makes you think it's a glossy ibis?

To be sure, I don't know how likely it is for an ibis to be this for north, but, I don't follow your logic in your post, so that's why I ask.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 20, 2012)

I was hoping to be the first to say Peacock but someone beat me to it. Definitely without a doubt a Peacock.

Hes prob about a half mile away at most. Is it usually within the first couple hours after it gets dark?


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2012)

Balls, as soon as I heard this I was gonna jump in and go "It's a peacock man!" .. clearly I hadn't read the other posts. But yeah, sound is exactly like my old neighbors one


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 20, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> What makes you think it's a glossy ibis?
> 
> To be sure, I don't know how likely it is for an ibis to be this for north, but, I don't follow your logic in your post, so that's why I ask.



i edited it again, so check.

but basically when i was looking up its call, peacocks name was popping up more than the glossy ibis. so maybe they sounded similar, but turns out, they dont.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah ok, got you.

Well, I've heard enough peacock clips to figure that's what it is. Now, I wonder if it's a newly acquired pet that belongs to somebody, or if it's a peacock that refuses to leave a particular spot, because this has been something that has happened every night for at least a week.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 20, 2012)

peacocks arent native to that area, so if they were kept in the wild, it wont make sense for it to only call during the night as its not a nocturnal animal.

and pensylvania isn't specific about owning birds. they state this as their law:
Pennsylvania

Category: L

Summary of Law: No person may keep exotic wildlife without first receiving a permit from the wildlife commission. Exotic wildlife includes, but is not limited to all bears, coyotes, lions, tigers, leopards, jaguars, cheetahs, cougars, wolves, and any crossbreed of these animals, which have similar characteristics in appearance or features.

but i'm sure peacocks would be considered exotic :s


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2012)

Conclusive evidence:

"There's no way around it: peafowl are noisy birds. Although pretty quiet during most of the year unless startled, spring heralds the beginning of breeding season and a period of frequent calling by peacocks, even (and often) in the middle of the night."

Taken from Things to Consider Before Purchasing Your First Peafowl


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you much, guys. I'm not at all annoyed by him when he's calling - I actually quite like it, I just couldn't figure it out. 

Now, there is a house nearby that could possibly have one as a pet, but I haven't seen it... However, when I was a child, I saw a small flock of wild peacocks in PA, which I now know was peculiar. 

If this is indeed another one just living in the wild, it's very strange for it to stay put like that.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 20, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> while looking at birds found in pennsylvania, i found this creepy sounding bird. i dont mean creepy like a loon (eerily beautiful), but like an insane man running after you:
> 
> 
> the search for 'glossy ibis' constantly has peacocks popping up. i cant seem to find the call for that bird, so MAYBE its that? i'm assuming its a larger bird, like maybe a haren or something, but i could be wrong.
> ...




Damn partridge are tasty . In honesty I find it funny you are linking a partridge as odd bird sounds. City folk. They also stand in one spot where they think they are hidden and chirp, silly things. 

No clue what your bird is in the OP though.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Apr 20, 2012)

Nocturnal creatures? In the woods?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 20, 2012)

that's the honeybadger mating call.


----------



## Nimgoble (Apr 20, 2012)

That's Kevin.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 20, 2012)

Peacock fo sho. When i lived in the country a farm down the way had a flock of them. Very cool birds but creep you the hell out if your out by the fire pit burning one @ 3am.

**Insert creepy Horror music with Peacock call**


----------



## brynotherhino (Apr 20, 2012)

That sounds a lot like my mating call.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 20, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> why would it be hanging out in the same spot night after night, only making noise at night?



Hera wants your dick









Spoiler



It's from the opening of the "Hercules" TV show


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 20, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> Hera wants your dick
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She might be pissed, but whatever, I'm down anyway.

Hercules was hardass, by the way.


----------



## Genome (Apr 20, 2012)

It's Pete Neon. Last spotted here at 7:25.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 20, 2012)

Theres no chance thats a peacock. I hear that call all the time out at my cabin in the southern tier (close to pennsylvania), around here and up in canada. Its some kind of small bird. i dont know the name of it off hand. 

Obvious trolls be obvious.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 20, 2012)

Its totally a peacock


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Theres no chance thats a peacock. I hear that call all the time out at my cabin in the southern tier (close to pennsylvania), around here and up in canada. Its some kind of small bird. i dont know the name of it off hand.
> 
> Obvious trolls be obvious.



Not sure if srs...

Have a look at the link I posted.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 22, 2012)

Adam, I actually crossed paths with a peacock in the woods in the West Newton area about 13 yrs ago while mountain biking. I was baffled as to why it was there, didn't think they would live in our area. Don't think it was a pet unless it escaped cause I was acouple miles back in the woods.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, West Newton is very close to here, so I guess its possible. I don't have a window open now because its cold, but as far as I know, its still here. There's a farm that is up on the hill not far from here, and I suspected that there could be peacocks there.. however, I don't see what the practical use in having them would be.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't think there's any practicality to owning a peacock, much like owning a fish or cat. They're cool to have around. That basically sums it up.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I mean, they have a farm and ordinary farms have enough practical animals to take care, so I wouldn't necessarily expect them to have many impractical pets around.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 22, 2012)

So. I listened to your clip, and read this thread yesterday, and last night I had a dream I was in the Pennsylvania, fighting off mutant peacocks.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 23, 2012)

That is fucking sweet, man


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That is fucking sweet, man



It was. It was really, really weird too. You showed a few times, but you were just standing there, watching. I think you were their overlord.


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2012)

OP, you need to go find this thing and take some photos. Night stalking time


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm an expert stealth master, but, whatever vile monsters live in those woods are not nearly as frightening as redneck property owners in South Western Pennsylvania...

...either way, I feel like I do need photo evidence.


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2012)

Git awffa mai prapertey!


----------



## lava (Apr 24, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a catbird. When I used to live in Indiana I'd hear them along with whippoorwills in the woods at night. I looked it up on youtube, but didn't really find a catbird vid with a similar song. Perhaps it's not a catbird, but I definitely don't think it's a peacock.


----------



## morrowcosom (Apr 25, 2012)

Do not jump to the conclusion that it could be a peacock that got loose that is making all that noise. 

It could be something far more mysterious, such as a man-bird. 

Search google for man/bird hybrids.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 25, 2012)

lava said:


> Pretty sure it's a catbird. When I used to live in Indiana I'd hear them along with whippoorwills in the woods at night. I looked it up on youtube, but didn't really find a catbird vid with a similar song. Perhaps it's not a catbird, but I definitely don't think it's a peacock.



doesn't seem to be it:
Gray Catbird, Sounds, All About Birds - Cornell Lab of Ornithology

but that is my new favorite bird!!! a bird that sounds like a cat?! :love:


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 25, 2012)

genome said:


> It's Pete Neon. Last spotted here at 7:25.




I find it very difficult to encounter other people who watch this show. You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------

